# Diffusorbers



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

While looking at options for treatment of sidewalls and a vaulted ceiling, I've found a couple of manufacturers that supply "diffusorbers" made of a patterned/holey surface with an absorptive underlay (I can post a pic if needed). These are supposed to allow for an evenly calculated combination of absorption and diffusion. While the width of the holes is obviously calculated based on various wavelengths (or 1/4), the surface material seems a bit too thin to actually supply the desired effect. So, I wanted to ask if anyone knows if these work. 

I was planning on DIYing a mockup just to see for myself, but, while simple to do, it would take quite a bit of time.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What you're referring to is a binary amplitude type of diffuser. They don't function terribly low in frequency but they can be pretty effective if mids and highs are what you're interested in both from a diffusion and absorption standpoint.

Bryan


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Can you show a few pics of these. Might be a neat DIY project by the sounds of it?


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

RPG sells both a flat face version and a curved face version of their BAD panel. Jeff Hedbeck has said he really likes the curved face version for its extra boost of poly type diffusion and lessened specular reflective behavior in the frequency range where that predominates.

If you look for "DIY BAD panel" you will readily find the projects of others who have attempted to make such a device on their own.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed reply. The RPG Bad Panel mentioned above is the one I was thinking of, 'though I think I saw some other companies with similar designs. It wouldn't be too hard to drill holes following their repeated pattern, but that's really too many holes for me unless I'm laid up convalescing or something.


----------



## localhost127 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5817992.pdf
http://www.component.se/forum/index.php?showtopic=6176&st=105&p=145270&#entry145270
http://www.component.se/forum/index.php?showtopic=6176&st=150&p=150191&#entry150191


----------

